# Door Lock



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

Over the weekend I took the goat for its first long trip (300m round trip) and I heard something rattling. It turns out that somehow the door lock button came off and was just sitting in the door. It wasn’t attached to the rod or anything. Has anyone else had this problem? I have never used the door locks themselves, just the remote. Thanks. :willy:


----------



## Goat666 (Oct 3, 2004)

yep. i pulled on mine on the passenger side one day and it broke off.


----------



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

yeah, i had it happen too. i just kinda pushed it back onto the rod, but now i can't pull up on it to unlock the doors cuz it just pulls off. oh well.


----------



## Jag Flash (Sep 26, 2004)

I had new speakers installed and both of the door locks were stripped. The little red tab lock button thing just pops out, which should have been done before the door locks were taken out (hind sight). Anyway, the dealer sells them in bags of 10 for $120 so I'm not buying that. I just put some wood glue type stuff on the little red tab where it was stripped and they work great now. They both work fine, even manually now.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

*05's???????????????*

Did they (Aussies) circumvent the pull up errr electrical locks for the 05's?

I would like to raise a New Castle in honor of this wonderfully engineered vehicle. About to make my 1 hour 20 minute commute home in 75 degree, sunny weather...Thank You General Motors.

:cheers


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

Atleast i'm not the only one...


----------

